# Grass as Pool Deck



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I've been looking at pool designs for when we put in a pool in a few years. Summer brings me the wantings. I was curious if anyone has experience with a pool like this 


I can imagine the grass clippings could be messy not to mention water could make it muddy which could end up with an unlevel surface. Apart from the clippings, I also read that fertilizers can stain a pool although no one mentioned which fertilizers. I really like the look of the grass around the pool but didn't know if it was a nightmare to take care of. Anyone ever had one or know someone who has one? How did the grass fare?

Edit: should this go in the landscaping thread? Sorry if it's in the wrong spot!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Bermuda_Newbie, good call, we'll try it in Landscaping.

It's an interesting look for sure. You'd want to bag the grass, but wet feet would also drag a lot of debris in with them, imo. Hopefully you get some good responses.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Salt and Chlorine will do numbers on turf. I would be curious to hear from anyone who has made it work, but would lean toward having some sort of surround. Probably better for pool cleaning as well. I expect the lawn right up to the pool will track in a lot of grass clippings and dirt.

It would sure look nice, though, to have a 5/8 inch bermuda lawn right up to the pool.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

My neighbor had that design, which he spent three weeks undoing in early spring. Generally, where there is potential traffic to/from the pool, you wouldn't want grass. My neighbor essentially cut the grass area in his backyard in half. The other half with traffic is now some sort of flat stones with grout filled in between.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Personally I like the look. Maybe this would be a good option if you had seashore paspalum and your pool was salt water and chemicals were minimal, otherwise I don't see how a natural turf would hold up well. No matter what I would think that it would be a pita having to move and then move again the.pool.chairs etc every time you have to mow.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

You're going to have to move any chairs or tables around regularly to keep the grass alive in those spots. Might as well at least make some sort of non-grass area just to avoid that. My personal preference would be some sort of stone surround and not grass. Pure cement looks pretty stark. I don't like getting out of water and into grass that ends up sticking to my feet.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe a good opportunity to use some artificial turf if you like the grass up to the pool look. I don't know prices, but I'm sure quality artificial turf is spendy. You wouldn't need too much though, just around the pool. Then have a stone/slate boundary layer so you don't have fake turf abutting real turf.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Got it. Love it. No other way. put a deck on one side. I used azek pvc, ideal for low applications. A little expensive but zero maintenance.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

yes you will get clippings in the pool. Thats what skimmers are for. Gone by the morning.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Texas_Bermuda your pool is beautiful! How far out does the concrete go before you reach the grass? Has the grass had any trouble growing there?


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

thanks!! the coping is 12" travertine. no issues with the grass. i use liquid chlorine and the kids get the grass super wet. it's as green as the rest.


----------

